# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Famous Dream Quotes.

## IchimaruTaichou

So im doing a seminar/speech on lucid dreaming. Anybody know any quotes from famous people, or even any good lucid dreaming quote to put in my speech? 
Thanks  :Shades wink:

----------


## Quiver

All men dream: but not equally.  - T.E. Lawrence (And my yearbook message =D).

I'm pretty sure you know this one from waking life:
"Things have been tough lately for dreamers. They say dreaming is dead, no one does it anymore. It's not dead it's just that it's been forgotten, removed from our language. Nobody teaches it so nobody knows it exists. The dreamer is banished to obscurity. Well, I'm trying to change all that, and I hope you are too."

The best reason for having dreams is that in dreams no reasons are necessary. ~Ashleigh Brilliant.  

Pause now to ask yourself the following question: "Am I dreaming or awake, right now?" Be serious, really try to answer the question to the best of your ability and be ready to justify your answer. ~Stephen LaBerge

You see things; and you say, 'Why?" But I dream things that never were; and I say, 'Why not?". - George Bernard Shaw

There are a lot of dream quotes, but not a lot of lucid dream quotes.  I think you will sort to have to make regular quotes about dreaming apply to lucid dreaming, which shouldn't be too difficult.  Good luck on your seminar, I'm jealous!

----------


## Brigid

Well, there's the quote I have in my signature! 

“I dreamed I was a butterfly, flitting around in the sky; then I awoke. Now I wonder: Am I a man who dreamt of being a butterfly, or am I a butterfly dreaming that I am a man?” - Chuang Tzu

----------

